# WOC, what is your favourite nude lipstick or lipgloss?



## ambodidi (Jan 3, 2010)

It's really hard for us to get a flattering nude lippy because most are too light, and that could make us look like corpses. Most of the recs for WOC are shades of brown, and that's not really a nude lip. So what is your favourite? It must be hard for everyone, not just me, and I thought we could share our finds. I only have 2 or 3 nude lippies, and they're ok, but not perfect


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 3, 2010)

Patisserie l/s is my favorite nude of all! It's a pinky nude and it's not too light nor too dark.


----------



## dietcokeg (Jan 3, 2010)

lipstick - Blankety by MAC

lipgloss - Toffe by Barry M

i always use this combo and its goregous!


----------



## DaniCakes (Jan 3, 2010)

I recently purchased Siss lipstick and Wet, Wild and Wonderful plush glass to create the perfect nude lip. The darkness of WWW offset the whiteness of Siss. Loves it! Here is a pic. You can put a little Instant Gold lipglass on it to give it more shine and even Viva Glam VI SE lipglass.


----------



## luxury (Jan 3, 2010)

I line my lips with a brown liner to prevent that whole ashy look
Rimmel London Lipstick in Birthday Suit
Clinique Moisturizing Lip Gloss in Root Beer

makes the perfect nude lip for me.


----------



## ambodidi (Jan 4, 2010)

Please keep them coming ladies, we have to save our darker skinned sisters from looking like death (unless they wish to make some kind of statement by looking like death).


----------



## AdrianUT (Jan 4, 2010)

clinique tenderheart lipstick
nyx lipstick in perfect
mac revealing lipgloss with cork lipliner
Mac entice lipgloss.

I'm a C7 for reference.


----------



## jazmatazz (Jan 4, 2010)

MAC Half and Half (it's a pinky nude). I'm NC43


----------



## AdrianUT (Jan 5, 2010)

MAC Touch L/s is also nice.


----------



## Dominikanmorena (Jan 5, 2010)

Beige lipgloss by NYX, its a bit pink but... I love it and its cheap! Just gotta blend it w ur finger a lil. I'm NC45.


----------



## doomkitteh (Jan 5, 2010)

Bare Truth lipglass. I'm sad I can't buy this anymore.


----------



## sonaliagrawal (Jan 16, 2010)

I am NC42 and i love MAC Velvet Teddy , NYC Au Naturel l/g, Rimmel Birthday suit lippe, MAC Brave new bronze l/s


----------



## sapnap (Jan 18, 2010)

Siss.love this
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 also patisserie and 4N lipsticks... the ELF luscious liquid lipstick in maple or something is nice too


----------



## gabi03 (Jan 19, 2010)

i'm nc45-nc50 and i love my Siss lipstick. On top i'll either put Chai lipglass or 2n lipglass. For something a tad darker, I like to use Touch lipstick.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 19, 2010)

Fresh Brew, Siss, Touch etc.


----------



## iadorepretty (Jan 19, 2010)

Fresh Brew, Freckletone, Blankety, Siss


----------



## BelleGoddess (Jan 19, 2010)

MAC Bare Fetish, Crescent and 3N


----------



## Mac2Perfection (Jan 19, 2010)

myth looks perfect on me and im a nc42

i wanna try fleshpot tho


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 19, 2010)

I've added Hi-Def to my nude lip rotation.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_I've added Hi-Def to my nude lip rotation._

 
I have fresh brew l/s and I wonder if I should get Hi-Def right this minute since it's currently a MAC goodbye? And what about Lovin' It l/s? Or Sharp Focus l/s? Good nudes?


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 20, 2010)

I second fresh brew l/s!

Then there's also "Wet" lipgloss from the Very Sexy makeup collection at Victoria's Secret
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If you have a outlet vs near you load up if possible!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jan 20, 2010)

3N lipglass by MAC, Buttah lipstick by Mark ( discontinued)


----------



## sonaliagrawal (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi-Def turns a wierd pinkish color on me and doesnt really look nude. how do u  make it work?


----------



## j4lyphe (Jan 21, 2010)

does neone like 5N lipstick as a neutral?


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j4lyphe* 

 
_does neone like 5N lipstick as a neutral?_

 
I do, it leans toward plum a bit though.


----------



## laguayaca (Jan 22, 2010)

Yay for this thread! I will try to buy Rimmel Birthday Suit since i have no MAC near me :-( If any more pictures could be added it would help me a great deal thanks


----------



## makeuptianna (Jan 23, 2010)

Right now I'm loving Half and Half


----------



## Face2Mac (Jan 23, 2010)

My new favorites are Spirit and Soul and Empowered. Permanent collection is Hug Me, Velvet Teddy. 

LE is Bare Truth l/g and Full of Lust-these are my HG. I need them to repromote it.


----------



## jazmatazz (Jan 25, 2010)

MAC Half and Half


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 25, 2010)

Wait Hi Def?? Never heard of it
and isn't Siss LE?
Ay dio mio donde esta my nw45 chicas?


----------



## summerlove (Jan 25, 2010)

Touch lipstick


----------



## GucciGirl (Jan 29, 2010)

I loooove Siss l/s, Spirit and Soul and Young Thing l/g all by MAC with Cushy. They STAY in my purse.


----------



## TheBigO (Jan 29, 2010)

* Quote:

   Originally Posted by ambodidi 

 
It's really hard for us to get a flattering nude lippy because most are too light, and that could make us look like corpses. Most of the recs for WOC are shades of brown, and that's not really a nude lip. So what is your favourite? It must be hard for everyone, not just me, and I thought we could share our finds. I only have 2 or 3 nude lippies, and they're ok, but not perfect

 
Gosh, I have so many.
MAC Shades:
2N (a pinkish nude, Warm and Cozy)
Supreme (a glittery bronze, the best for darker skintones, Neo Sci-Fi)
Naked Space (pure nude, Neo-Sci-Fi)

Covergirl Hint of Honey

I have this old-old school NYX lip gloss but the label is gone. The closest color to this shade would probably be Trendy or Tanned

Estee Lauder Pure Color in Honey Glaze for a sheer nude 

J. Lynne Cosmetics Gloss FX in Cameron, Jodi and Hillary.

And, the almighty NARS lipgloss in Orgasm
*


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 1, 2010)

I better hurry and get Siss! I read on MAC Chat just now it's being discontinued!


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 1, 2010)

I finally found my perfect nude lip...being that I have mauve-colored lips so it's hard to get that neutral look.  (I'm an NW50 for reference.)

-Chestnut l/l
-Brave New Bronze l/s
-3N l/g

The results are stunningly nude (warm) lips with a hint of milkiness to them.


----------



## ambodidi (Feb 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_I finally found my perfect nude lip...being that I have mauve-colored lips so it's hard to get that neutral look.  (I'm an NW50 for reference.)

-Chestnut l/l
-Brave New Bronze l/s
-3N l/g

The results are stunningly nude (warm) lips with a hint of milkiness to them._

 
I'd love to see a pic!


----------



## ambodidi (Feb 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_I finally found my perfect nude lip...being that I have mauve-colored lips so it's hard to get that neutral look.  (I'm an NW50 for reference.)

-Chestnut l/l
-Brave New Bronze l/s
-3N l/g

The results are stunningly nude (warm) lips with a hint of milkiness to them._

 
I'd love to see a pic!


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 4, 2010)

As a combo I love Siss and 3N. It matches my tone perfectly.

Alone, I love Touch and I just bought Half n Half and that's just as great.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_As a combo I love Siss and 3N. It matches my tone perfectly.

Alone, I love Touch and I just bought Half n Half and that's just as great._

 
I'm loving Half n Half lately


----------



## j4lyphe (Feb 7, 2010)

I love Touch and 5N (plummy nude)


----------



## nightflower (Feb 7, 2010)

MAC Fresh Brew lipstick
Smashbox Flesh lipgloss
MAC Hodgepodge lip pencil


----------



## TwistedFaith (Feb 7, 2010)

Mousse slimshine


----------



## tdm (Feb 7, 2010)

Siss ls, revealing lg


----------



## Missjailor (Feb 8, 2010)

Mine is 5N lipstick... but is that really a nude one?
Saplicious lipgelee is great one too


----------



## Soundclash (Feb 8, 2010)

Fresh Brew & Ample pink plush glass on top = nice pink nude.
5N with a very small amount of Sweet Strawberry lipglass= nice plum nude.
Touch = brown nude


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 8, 2010)

Fresh Brew has become my leading lady in  my daily look. I pair it with So This Season l/g and I get a soft  "jelly" juicy plum look-so SEXY!


----------



## Miss Redgal (Feb 9, 2010)

siss
warm and cozy
angel
revealing
florabundance
mad cap
c-thru
i love nude lips thats been my winter look


----------



## GucciGirl (Feb 9, 2010)

Ladies you have to try this lipstick the next time you are in Sephora....Its a Sephora Brand lipstick and its one of the Lip Attitude Glamourous lipsticks. The color is #20 Dolce Nude....OMG! I love this with BBQ Lip Liner and it smells soooo good. Let me know if you guys try it and like it. If Siss is too "Tyrone Biggums" for you and Fresh Brew looks too muddy on you then this one may be a good choice.


----------



## vintageroses (Feb 10, 2010)

i really love 5N! It's my 1st MAC lippy! love it!!!! 

I also use Maybelline's colour sensation : 
blushing brunette - more pinky + brownish tones
my mahagomy - very sheer! & just brownish
autumn rush - darker than my mahagomy and not as sheer!

Love them all! But my fav is still the MAC 5N. I'm eyeing quite a few now


----------



## iBreatheBeauty (Feb 18, 2010)

MAC's Lust lipglass; I love it!


----------



## ICandi (Feb 18, 2010)

3N!!!! I pair this with chestnut l/p and it's looove


----------



## Swtest2Lips (Feb 18, 2010)

5N, Hug Me, Modesty, and Brave New Bronze are my favs


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Feb 18, 2010)

I have falled in love with a new nude combo.

MAC Empowered lipstick and 3N lipglass.


----------



## Ebbychina (Feb 21, 2010)

Right now I'm absolutely loving NYX Circe with NYX Megashine Lipgloss in Gold....the combination works so well for me (NC43-NC44)


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Feb 26, 2010)

Riveting with no liner
Spirit & Soul l/g with Chestnut or Cushy liner


----------



## miss rochelle (Feb 27, 2010)

3N lipstick is my HG pinky nude!


----------



## moondeva (Feb 28, 2010)

For reference I am a happily COOL undertoned sister (purply-plum) MAC NW43-45 / Sleek Sepia. My favourite nude / natural / neutral lip colours and combos are:

*Nude / Natural*
Rimmel 100 Kisses lipliner in Cappucino (perfect for me browny grey mauve) + Revlon Coffee Gleam lipgloss

L'Oreal HiP Darling lipgloss (soft milky chocolate bown)

L'Oreal HiP Honesty lipgloss (sheer chocolate almost clear on my lips)

MAC Midimauve lipstick (soft apricot tinged pink nude) 

Sleek Sheer Cover Lipstick Cashmere - sheer subtle golden toffee brown 

*Neutral*
Rimmel lasting finish Zulu (d/c) cream lipstick + Rimmel Velocity lipgloss (juicy brown tinged plum)

Rimmel Provocative (d/c) lipstick

Revlon Superlustrous Lipstick Smokey Rose (Pearl 245)

Rimmel lasting finish Radiance (d/c) pearl lipstick - Very unique greyed purple plum iridescent sheer lipstick that is great in summer or when rocking that sci-fi / metallic ore look. Very wearable except can make me look a little cold if I don't warm it a bit with Rimmel Velocity or a deep plum toned liner like UD Perversion. Absolutely adore this lipstick... thought I don't wear so often these days.

Rimmel rich moisture lipstick Heather Shimmer + Barry M 6 lipliner (Coffee Shimmer is divine on warmer toned gals... more golden)

Revlon Superlustrous Lipgloss Rocker Chic (d/c) - very similar to the d/c Rimmel Velocity but sheerer and a tiny tad lighter.

*For reference / example I am wearing Rimmel Lasting Lipstick Zulu topped with L'Oreal HiP Liploss Darling. HTH


----------



## FierceMrsButler (Feb 28, 2010)

Best combination ladies so listen up...

Hodgepodge lip liner (Preferably BBQ but it's discontinued, or Cushy cremestick liner)
Viva Glam II lipstick
Viva Glam V lipglass...

=Best nude lip ever!!! for all shades

But my go to now is the Feelin' Good TLC and Spite lipglass... Gotta love Spite... skin color nude.


----------



## FierceMrsButler (Feb 28, 2010)

And it will benefit the MAC Aids fund... The liner will match the natural line we have on our lips and help soften the pale lipstick. The lipstick is pale so it will blank out any color we have on our lips... Smush it together and put the gloss on top, which is a perfect nude color by itself...

Very Rihanna/J Lo nude... TRY IT!!! I sell at least 10 of these combos a day.


----------



## shimmercoconut (Mar 1, 2010)

I agree finding the nude lip is haaarrd. I love peachier nudes, like freckletone. I am nc42, for darker women I think 3n might make a beautiful nude. I love that color on myself lol


----------



## SmartnSexy2 (Mar 23, 2010)

I picked up Fresh Brew l/s and Revealing l/g...perfect nude lip. Thanks ladies!!

NC45 for reference, but now using Revlon Colorstay in Caramel (which
is now my HG) thanks to this site!


----------



## BKTrinVincy (Mar 23, 2010)

3n lipglass

combo of shocolate and viva glam V lipglasses


----------



## amethystkisses (Mar 23, 2010)

fresh brew or siss lipstick


----------



## DJ_Roxas (Mar 23, 2010)

My favorite nude lipstick is Clinique's Butter Shine Lipstick in Delovely and 
as for lipgloss, my favorite is Revlon Super Lustrous Lipgloss in Nude Lustre.


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 23, 2010)

I love Nude Rose from the D2Squared Collection and Cutester from Hello Kitty. For lipglass, a little bit of Enchantress does the job.


----------



## jazmatazz (Mar 24, 2010)

I like boy bait cremesheen (light pinky nude) over another nude lipstick like MAC half n half


----------



## SeaHen (Mar 25, 2010)

Iman lipstick in maple or sheer crystal( they look nothing like the pics online!) and then i add a pinkish gloss on top


----------



## she (Mar 25, 2010)

nude lips are a challenge for me because my lips are kinda mauve in color and not very dark. i use revealing and ample pink- together or alone. i also top revealing with get rich quick dazzleglass, wet wild and wonderful plushglass and over O lipstick. overall it's helped me get usage out of a lot of darker shades in my collection that didn't translate as well on me before.


----------



## thiscarmen (Apr 2, 2010)

Creme d'Nude with some C-Thru or Underage on top.  Nude but not so nude that I look dead or sickly haha.  

I'm NC35.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jazmatazz* 

 
_I like boy bait cremesheen (light pinky nude) over another nude lipstick like MAC half n half_

 
Same here


----------



## CGM (Apr 7, 2010)

viva glam V l/s with chestnut or cork l/l
empowered l/s 
high tea l/s with cork 
mad cap l/g
big baby l/g 
sapolicious


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 7, 2010)

I LOVE nudes!

*MAC*
Hug me l/s
5N l/s
Fresh salmon l/s
Ever Hip l/s
Sapalicious l/g
Viva Glam VI l/g & l/s (the l/s is abit pinkish)

*Maybelline - Colour sensational
*Autumn Rush
Blushing Brunette
My Mahogany 

*YSL *has a really really pretty nude l/s but the colour isn't printed on the l/s & i tossed the box out a long time ago! Just check it out if you want, it is the YSL Rouge Volupte L/s

I really wanna try boy bait cremesheen !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





HTH!


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 8, 2010)

Ladies, you must try Nars Honolulu Honey lipstick with Giza lip gloss. It has replaced Siss/3N for me.


----------



## nonchalantbeaut (Apr 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_Ladies, you must try Nars Honolulu Honey lipstick with Giza lip gloss. It has replaced Siss/3N for me._

 
I bought Honolulu Honey about two weeks ago after playing around with the idea of it for over a year. I love it!!!! 

The first time I tried it on in the store it looked too opaque and pale for my skintone, but I think that was a combination of dry lips and a bad test. I compare it to MAC Fresh Brew, which I had but didn't like at times when I wore it. I like Honolulu honey better becuse it has peach instead of brown undertones.


----------



## laguayaca (Apr 9, 2010)

I like birthday suit by Rimmel


----------



## cocomia (Apr 9, 2010)

NC 40 with mauvey and unevenly colored lips (I hate it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I like Hug Me l/s with VGV l/g. Both are permanent, so no worries about hoarding unless there's news of being discontinued.


----------



## kittykit (Apr 9, 2010)

I love NYX Circe and Boy Bait cremesheen glass


----------



## MissResha (Apr 9, 2010)

between Siss and Freckletone, i'm VERY happy. i love those.


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Apr 10, 2010)

I think Cargo's Grace is gorgeous! It's not too nude but it's not too pink either. Just perfect for my skin tone (medium)

For lipgloss, I like MAC's Bodymind (Raquel Welch collection)


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 11, 2010)

NC40~MAC Tanarama,Myth,CThru lipglass.NARS Honolulu Honey,Striptease gloss.NYX Orange Soda


----------



## lenchen (Apr 13, 2010)

definately fresh brew, and cherish  l/s by MAC, chai and madcap lipglass also by MAC


----------



## Foxxydiva (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm NC 45 with dark pigmented lips. MAC Fresh Brew lipstick or Photo works for me.


----------



## Notorious19 (Apr 21, 2010)

My faves will always be Viva Glam V and Fresh Brew for lipstick and 3N for lipgloss. Anything else I think just looks weird on me.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 28, 2010)

Midimauve, Hug ME


----------



## BeautifulLuv (Aug 3, 2010)

I thought I posted in here already... but I'm  NW43 and Half & Half is my to go to Nude! Love it!


----------



## sonaliagrawal (Aug 5, 2010)

@MizzMelroseMood: How do you wear tanarama? I have been eyeing it for the longest time


----------



## Senoj (Aug 5, 2010)

Hug Me by Mac


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 5, 2010)

MAC Modesty with Hodgepodge liner, topped with Nars Stolen Kisses


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 7, 2010)

My fave nudie lipsticks are:

- Chanel Rouge Allure Lacque "Santal" - my HG nude.
- YSL Rouge Volupte "Sweet Honey"
- Mac 4N

Glosses:

- Mac Soft Wave Lipglass (From BBR)
- Mac Viva Glam V Lipglass
- Mac Sugar Trance Lipglass (From Fafi)


----------



## Senoj (Aug 21, 2010)

Just found the perfect nude gloss from Mac. It's Mac Revealing, it's described as rich caramel but it comes off nude, it looks good w/ Cork lip liner.


----------



## LoveMemoriesXoX (Sep 24, 2010)

My favorite nude lipsticks have to be MAC Spirit (satin) and MAC Modesty (cremesheen).
Love them


----------



## Hairnova (Sep 28, 2010)

I love touch it's a brown nude


----------



## Hairnova (Sep 28, 2010)

The first perfect nude lippie I found was MAC Empowered. 2nd was Touch. Sometimes topped with 2N lip glass. Love!!!


----------



## vintageroses (Sep 28, 2010)

I loveee Hug me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 probably my fave nude lips!


----------



## sss215 (Sep 28, 2010)

I just found 2 i like, Honeyflower and Polished Up


----------



## Perple1 (Oct 11, 2010)

LOVE nude lips...I'm NC45 Prowear...
Creme D'Nude
Pleasureseeker
Touch
Fresh Brew 
Modesty
3N (lip & gloss)

***I've added nothing new to the mix - these seem to be popular picks***


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 14, 2010)

I recently cleared out my traincase/makeup storage and I realized I have a ton of nudes. I guess its part of the Trial and Error to find one that works. I've posted a few times in this thread and now I feel the need to post again.


  	Call My Bluff l/s

  	Oh how I wish I picked up more than one of these. It's my current favorite nude lipstick right now.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh goodness, WHY am I just now using Creme Cerise? It's PERFECT! Now I gotta campaign for a repromote, LOL


----------



## honybr (Oct 15, 2010)

My favorites are Wet, Wild, Wonderful (plushglass) and Love Nectar (lustreglass).  I have pretty pigmented lips.


----------



## makeuptianna (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm also loving Chesnut Pencil (light-handed) with Taupe lipstick. Oh how I wish they bring back "Underplay" by M.A.C


----------



## Tee23 (Oct 30, 2010)

High tea or vgv  ls (Mac), Bobbi brown chocolate ll, and cushy white lipgloss (Mac)


----------



## Adnegveill35 (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm sure it's been mentioned, but I love Siss l/s topped with instant gold


----------



## Ingenue (Nov 1, 2010)

Favorite nude combo right now is Chanel Insolciance over Shiseido BE333 Lipstick. I line with a Chanel Cognac Pencil. It's the perfect nude combo for me.


----------



## LAMB4LIFE (Nov 11, 2010)

mac peach stock(pro) i'm nc45 and it is the perfect nude for me!


----------



## imaqt2nv (Dec 13, 2010)

Smashbox Flesh lip gloss is the business!! I have 13 backups!! My everyday lip. I never see people talk about it. Wear it over fresh brew for a more opaque finish.


----------



## strawberry1 (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm an nc45 and 4n lipstick and revealing lipgloss are my faves.


----------



## tsb10 (Dec 14, 2010)

Touch with Mad Cap lipgloss and Cork Lipliner , i also like Fresh Brew or The Fairie Gle from Tartan Tale. I am a NC 50


----------



## vintageroses (Dec 16, 2010)

I like Hug me l/s & Viva glam VI l/g! Not too nude!


----------



## imaqt2nv (Dec 20, 2010)

imaqt2nv said:


> Smashbox Flesh lip gloss is the business!! I have 13 backups!! My everyday lip. I never see people talk about it. Wear it over fresh brew for a more opaque finish.


  	I forgot to mention a few things. I am a MAC NC45, Becca Tobacco, Nars sheer glow Cadiz, Chanel Cedar for reference. I also forgot to mention I found the Smashbox lip gloss Flesh on ebay 2 for $10.99. Which is better than the $18 for one. Sellers name is dextertradingllc. I am not affiliated with them. I have ordered from them before. So its a good way to try it for a good price. Oh and shipping is free. They also sell one for $6.99 and still free shipping.


----------



## rjsmom84 (Dec 20, 2010)

I like Velvet Teddy and Mad Cap by MAC


----------



## Boasorte (Dec 28, 2010)

SInce I lost my Twig lipstick, I was in search of a new nudish/natural color. I picked up Taupe and I love it. It's matte, and it looks so natural on my lips. When I was a little gloss I pick up MUFE in #8

  	Editing to add I'm an NW45


----------



## lojical1 (Dec 28, 2010)

Has anyone tried MAC Infused with Glam? How would that look on an NC45?


----------



## rjsmom84 (Dec 28, 2010)

I like Hue and Mad Cap but I'm still trying to find that perfect to die for nude lip.


----------



## meika79 (Dec 30, 2010)

Cork + Kraft + a tiny bit of Decorative Lustreglass (trust me it works)
  	Cork + Touch
  	Photo
  	3N (I think I posted this before somewhere)


----------



## FlippinFaces360 (Jan 13, 2011)

Here are some great ones for WOC that I use at my MAC counter  Lipstick: Siss , VG II , Touch, Call my bluff, Fresh brew or Shitaki Lipliner: Cork, Chestnut, Cushy or Hodgepodge Lipgloss: Beaux, Instant Gold, Revealing, Shoc o late,  Spite or VG V  *****My favorite combo*****  Fresh brew w/ cork  paired w/  instant gold or revealing ( love love)  VG II ls w/ hodgepodge and revealing lg ( my 2nd love)  Touch w/ cork pair w/ beaux or VG V


----------



## Miss Redgal (Jan 14, 2011)

fresh brew from mac
  	sis from mac
  	c-thru lipgloss
  	florabundance


----------



## GucciGirl (Jan 19, 2011)

Ok I have to add to the ones I previously mentioned.....

  	Now I love MUFE Rouge Artist lipstick #22

  	I love both of these with Lightly Prancing Dazzleglass and NYX Sweet Bean lipliner:

  	Honeyflower
  	Buxom Bug and Healthy Lip Pencil in Marrakech

  	Ain't nothing like a nude lip done right!


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Jan 25, 2011)

Entice lipglass and Beaux lustreglass are my go to nudes. I wanted to love Brave New Bronze but it was just to chalky on me. I'm thinking of trying Fresh Brew and Siss lipsticks


----------



## afulton (Jan 28, 2011)

Siss
  	Fresh Brew
  	3N Lipgloss

  	Saw some of these looks on YT's Lilpumpkinpie05 and had to try them.  Absolutely love it!


----------



## califabulous (May 30, 2011)

Fave nudes:
  	nude: MAC myth l/s, 2N lipglass (LE), cork liner

  	peachy nude: MAC shy girl, prrr, chestnut liner

  	pinky nude: MAC blankety, ample pink plush glass or L'oreal color juice in bubble gum OR viva glam V l/g on top, cork liner (or plum)

  	viva glam V lipglass

  	NYX beige lip liner (all over) MAC Frankly Fresh (LE) lipglass on top

  	NARS Belle de Jour lipstick

  	NC 47-ish
  	Nars Cadiz/Macao mix
  	Chanel Mat Lumiere Walnut/Chestnut

  	might I add that fresh brew and siss do not work for me!  so mad but oh well.  Touch is good but it doesn't add the oomph I am looking for...the Search for a one-step nude continues....


----------



## califabulous (Oct 15, 2011)

BeautifulLuv said:


> I thought I posted in here already... but I'm NW43 and Half & Half is my to go to Nude! Love it!



 	How do you wear it?  alone? or with liner or gloss?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 19, 2011)

NARS Honolulu Honey just popped up on my list! I like to wear it with NYX Mega Lipshine in Beige or Smokey Look.


----------



## tuttifrutti (Oct 20, 2011)

that must be pretty...


----------



## BeautifulLuv (Oct 21, 2011)

I wear it with chestnut and sometimes cork...  and it is a perfect nude for me. 
  	But sometimes I wear it with chestnut and topped with supernova lip glass (but it's no longer nude) and I love it!  


califabulous said:


> How do you wear it?  alone? or with liner or gloss?


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Oct 21, 2011)

For a nude brown i wear touch and for a nude pink i wear velvet teddy. I heard a girl mention kraft so i might have to pick that up so i can give it a try


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Oct 22, 2011)

Lately, I've been wearing Viva Glam 5 lipstick with the Viva Glam 5 lipglass on top and lightly lined with BBQ lip pencil. Then, the other day by accident, I picked up Viva Glam 6 and put Viva Glam 5 lipglass on top... again lined with BBQ lip pencil. LOVED IT!! A great brownie/pink nude combo...


----------



## Notorious19 (Oct 25, 2011)

Chanel Extrait de Gloss in Insouciance is my absolute favorite nude gloss. The verdict is still out on a lipstick.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 27, 2011)

yes, this is a beautiful color.



Notorious19 said:


> Chanel Extrait de Gloss in Insouciance is my absolute favorite nude gloss. The verdict is still out on a lipstick.


----------



## StyleBlack (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm NW 45 to 50 depending on the foundation.

  	For a nude lip, I either start with a concealer, then blot and apply my lipstick/lipgloss.

  	Or better yet, I like to line or fill my lips with cork (or chestnut for a deep chocolate look), then apply any brown shades I wish.

  	I'm not giving specific names of lipsticks/lipglosses I use because I don't have any faves really.  My "nude" changes depending on what I want it to look like.  Because I'm a deep chocolate color, "nude" for me is really a dark brown, but sometimes I may want that fleshy, beige shade for a traditional nude lip.  I've used every color of lipglass from Jazzed Cremesheen (light pale orange) to Shock-o-late lipglass (dark brown), it just depends on the kind of "nude" I'm going for.  

  	So, I find the key to the best "nude" lips for me is heavily reliant on the lipliner (or concealer) first. I know how to use lipliner to my advantage so now, I can use many of the shades I used to think were "ashy" before and still get a beautiful effect.



  	(Side, yesterday, I filled my lips with Chestnut liner and used a touch of Beaux lipglass on top... it was *the* sexiest chocolate lip I've ever had.  Totally loved it and can't wait to wear it again.)


----------



## amillion (Oct 30, 2011)

I will wear beaux or sinnamon lipgloss or some clear gloss over fresh brew or touch lipstick.


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Nov 2, 2011)

I've been looking at clinique lipsticks because one of my friends has her favorite nude from them she is a nw47 and she wears delovely but im an nw48 and my new go to nude is chocolate ice.. it is by far one of my favorite lipsticks ever!!!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 26, 2011)

3N and Saplicious lipgelee

  	Clear lipglass is always a go to.


----------



## lexielex (Jan 18, 2012)

I just picked up half n half and I love it with a brown liner.


----------



## StyleBlack (Jan 23, 2012)

Right now, I fill in my lip with MAC's Cork liner, then put on Viva Glam Gaga 2.  It's actually perfection.

  	I also like MAC's Hot Spell lipglass overtop of Cork liner for a glossier nude look.


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Jan 24, 2012)

Revlon Colorstay Lip Butter in Brown Sugar with MAC BBQ lip pencil.


----------



## QueenOfSnark (Jan 24, 2012)

Have yet to find my HG nude, but currently I'm liking MAC Touch (a hair too brown) and Chanel Nude ( a bit too orange). If I could find a lipstick equivalent of MAC Revealing lipglass (which is now DC'd) that'd be AWESOME.


----------



## Diva4eva122 (Jan 29, 2012)

found one yesterday and I have worn it all day yesterday and today. Cover girl lip perfection is Rush(270) it is has the lightest hint of pink to it. I dab it on my lips slightly then I go over it with loreal hip lip gloss in tempting. But I line it softly with a brown lip liner. Its sooo pretty and I am NW55.


----------



## kitson (Feb 5, 2012)

I've never heard of it.What is that?


----------



## MissGirly85 (Feb 19, 2012)

Mac half n half
  	Mac 3n lipglass


----------



## Boasorte (Mar 10, 2012)

I picked up Spirit lipstick yesterday. I like it. It's a my lips but better sort of color on me. No liner, no gloss, nada.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 10, 2012)

MsWestchesterNY said:


> I picked up Spirit lipstick yesterday. I like it. It's a my lips but better sort of color on me. No liner, no gloss, nada.


 
	Long time no see!! Welcome back 

  	I'm finding that the Revlon Lip Butter in Pink Truffle a great nude/natural lipcolor for me. Something I can just slap on without a mirror.


----------



## Boasorte (Mar 11, 2012)

DILLIGAF said:


> Long time no see!! Welcome back
> I'm finding that the Revlon Lip Butter in Pink Truffle a great nude/natural lipcolor for me. Something I can just slap on without a mirror.



 	Thanks! It has definitely been a long time since I posted here. I'm hearing a lot about these lip butters lately, I should give one a try.


----------



## SarcasticMom (Apr 11, 2012)

MAC NC40 medium toned lips:

  	Rimmel: Spotlight Beige #620
  	Chanel: Cognac Liner, Rouge Coco Shine Biarritz #42 with Rouge Allure Extrait de Gloss in Imaginaire or Insolence
  	Dior: Rouge Dior Beige Indecise #298 with a pinkish gloss over it like Dior Sari Pink
  	Maybelline: My Mahogany #255 Color Sensational
  	Laura Mercier: Discretion Creme Lip Color with Violet Lip Glace


----------



## SarcasticMom (Apr 11, 2012)

..oh and Bobbi Brown Cocoa Lip Color with Cabana Coral Sheer Color Gloss


----------



## dcarrington (Jul 6, 2015)

I have purchased so many mac nudes because I was on a quest to find the perfect one. I missed the collection where empowered was a part of so I purchased one I saw off of allcosmetics.com. The color was PERFECT! But it was rancid! The smell is unbearable. And it made my lips feel funny. I so wish they will repromote this soon like they are doing for pillow talk (another perfect nude for woc).


----------



## califabulous (Jul 6, 2015)

Marc Jacobs anais is my new favorite. For a peachy nude Marc dizzy spell. Bobbi brown pink buff gloss is my HG no fail gloss, Bobbi brown bare pink and mac viva glam II for pinky nudes. YSL lip shine chocolate instyle, mac cherish, shy girl, myth-  a range of nudes/brands.


----------



## alle685 (Jul 6, 2015)

MAC Faux...


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jul 6, 2015)

Spite lipglass and for lipsticks I have too many nudes to pick just one


----------

